# ECA stack dosing protocol??? Help please.



## M4A3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Need help with a dosing protocol for an ECA stack. Any input would be appreciated from those that are experienced with using it.

Thanks.


----------



## Jb1988 (Jun 17, 2012)

If using bronkaid take 1 with 1 caffeine 3 times a day. If using primatene start with 1 a day and work up to 2 with 1 caffeine. Use for 8 weeks. You may up the doseage on the bronkaid I've chose to use primatene cause I can feel it better


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2012)

M4A3 said:


> Need help with a dosing protocol for an ECA stack. Any input would be appreciated from those that are experienced with using it.
> 
> Thanks.



If you're going to use it long term, be sure to do so EOD.  ED dosing will cause severe adrenal fatigue, and recovery will take up to 8 weeks or so.  Short term, 2 weeks on 2 off would be fine.  Just be sure to hydrate extra as C will cause dehydration.  I roll with 50mg E, 300mg C and 320mg A.  60 mins prior to training.  Lasts up to 8 hours total.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 18, 2012)

I always used the clen dosing scheme of 2 on 2 off with it and it works well


----------



## jimm (Jun 18, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> I always used the clen dosing scheme of 2 on 2 off with it and it works well




what sorta results can u expect from this? is it a good fat burner does it help with workouts ect?


----------



## jimm (Jun 18, 2012)

XYZ said:


> If you're going to use it long term, be sure to do so EOD.  ED dosing will cause severe adrenal fatigue, and recovery will take up to 8 weeks or so.  Short term, 2 weeks on 2 off would be fine.  Just be sure to hydrate extra as C will cause dehydration.  I roll with 50mg E, 300mg C and 320mg A.  60 mins prior to training.  Lasts up to 8 hours total.




8 weeks to recover from eca? WTF LOL


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> what sorta results can u expect from this? is it a good fat burner does it help with workouts ect?


That's kinda what it's used for


----------



## XYZ (Jun 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> 8 weeks to recover from eca? WTF LOL




If you abuse the hell out of it, yes.  I know, I did and it sucked.


----------



## brockfort (Jun 19, 2012)

Quite simply
25 mg of ephedrine and 200 mg of caffeine, 3 times daily, do not take aspirin unless you absolutely need to (has many side negative effects, and you only really need it if you are super overweight in which case you need to think diet first before this stack)
take the stack 30-45 minutes before eating and make sure to drink water all day, aim for 5ish liters,
this is the most effective system and you will feel good results
I personally cycle the stack (4 days on, 3 days off) each week so the ephedrine works more effectively when taken as there is much research to suggest the ephedrine doesn't work as well when taken consistently, and I sometimes will just take the caffeine those days (but i dont drink coffee)

good luck


----------

